# What's the best thing about TC?



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Please tell us why you love it. If you don't, you can say so too.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I learn a lot here, get recommendations on music I never even heard of, and the members are quite relaxed, generous and witty.

Most of the time!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't love it--but it's a laugh.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'It's about music' - well, that *has* to be the main thing, but 'there are so many great people to meet' comes so close that it's treading on Lady Music's heel. There are some *fabulous* people here, and I spend a lot of time 'laughing out loud' at all the jokes and witticisms. I have found out about some beautiful pieces of music, and in order to make posts, I've had to do research, and learning goes on all the time.

What's not to like? What's not to *love*?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TC constitutes my only contact - with communication other than ephemeral - with young people. I suspect you whippersnappers aren't typical of the general run, but the 'average human' doesn't exist anyway.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Rats, I forgot to add the option that I wanted to choose:

I like TC for all the


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

All of the above...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the cheese!

/ptr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say it's about music, but no. It's about _experiencing_ music - together. It is a place where I can mention Sibelius in casual conversation and not get that deer in headlights look.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My favorite thread is current listening, because I like to read about what everyone is listening to, it's very diverse. I get plenty of recommendations. And here every knows the difference between Bach, Beethoven and Bartok, I can't say that's true where I do a lot of my listening, at work. I once said Prokofiev at work and someone said "what's that?"


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> My favorite thread is current listening, because I like to read about what everyone is listening to, it's very diverse. I get plenty of recommendations. And here every knows the difference between Bach, Beethoven and Bartok, I can't say that's true where I do a lot of my listening, at work. I once said Prokofiev at work and someone said "what's that?"


Yeah. It's good you don't live around the kind of people I do. I was listening to Bob Dylan once, and somebody said, 'Please turn off your retro music'. I was dismayed!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

"Other":

it allows me to sit down

- and peacefully.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

TC's members have taught me_ a lot _and influenced my taste. I like our solidarity (for the most part it's solidarity) in the face of much in the world that is banal, brutish or bestial. Funny that Weston mentioned Sibelius above. That's how I found TC - I googled a comparison of Sibelius symphonies and was brought here; one of the things that impresses about Forum members is their above-average fondness for this composer, borne out by the recent poll.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have learned much from the interesting and very informative discussions about Classical music. 

There is so much more to learn, and my quest for knowledge will never cease until the ol' ticker quits.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Because of the best thread: Currently Listening

It's like looking at other tables at the restaurant. While I have my favorite dishes, I'm also curious what other people order and might sometimes try them myself.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose the prople. I'd be listening to classical music anyway, but the interaction here makes it more stimulating.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The active users. Many sites have so little activity it isn't worth the time.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

For me, it's always been about the great diversity of both my fellow TC members and their opinions.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Voted Other*

For everything I know about classical music there are a gazillion things I do not know.

I have been exposed to a great deal of new music, even obscure, great pre-20th century stuff.

Also I think the moderators do a great job of reigning in discussions when they get out of hand. I know they zapped me a few times when I deserved it. Cause me to exercise some discipline...Well most of the time. :tiphat:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

opus55 said:


> Because of the best thread: Currently Listening
> 
> It's like looking at other tables at the restaurant. While I have my favorite dishes, I'm also curious what other people order and might sometimes try them myself.


Yeah, and it's not rude.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, and it's not rude.


:lol: I usually don't but when I do, I try to spy on them on the way back from rest room. I notice other people spy on my table too.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

All above


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

1. I have learned pretty much everything I know about classical music from this forum. 

2. It provides a great platform to talk about my classical passion. While I occassionally do bore people in the offline world with talk about Wagner and suchlike subjects, here is a community of people that actually does understand and share this passion.

3. While there maybe some vitriol at times, the conversation hardly ever goes down to a mud-slinging contest, unlike some other forums I've been to. You folks are a great educated, civilized and music-loving crowd here.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Its about music, and people are less confused or offended by the kinds of music I listen to as would be the case in other forums
and of course meeting these great people


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess it's selfish, but I remember thinking around the turn of 2013 "at long last my music has a concentrated fan base," and that remains true to this day even though Today's Composers is neglected by the community at large. But I think the best thing about it really is the friends I've made here, I won't do them the embarrassment of listing them, or myself the embarrassment of trying to remember all their user names, but I can think of many intelligent, passionate and lovable people who have come into my life through TC.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Meeting" a lot of the rest of us three-percenters 

The olio of its membership, from strong fans of classical music who know not much more than they love it, to the fiendishly trained and informed, and all in-between. 

The multi generational mix which is that community.

Learning things I never knew, being reminded of things I knew and have forgotten, and finding out about all sorts of repertoire I may not have found or gotten to on my own.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

shangoyal said:


> Rats, I forgot to add the option that I wanted to choose:
> 
> I like TC for all the


aYep  .......................


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It's the best place for freedom of expression regarding matters classical music.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

the information I received from TC of course. My area of listening in classical music is very specific, only in string quartets, and few other genres. The information about that is very hard to get in real life. So the best thing in TC is, to know that you are not alone in being 'geek' in particularly unknown music that created 200 years ago....


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the mix of enthusiasm and mutual respect.
And it's nice to have a place where I can just be a nerdy music fangirl


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

For me it's nice knowing there are other people out there that love good music..............Sadly I hardly meet anyone outside this forum that would know the difference between Mozart or Shostakovich!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

This is a friendly site that spends more time on music than on political opinion.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

For starters, the Saturday Symphonies series chooses what I listen to that evening for me, to save my brain the trouble. Long may it continue.

The composers board is a good place for inspiration to compose.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

For me, it is all the wonderful people here who are willing to discuss music and give recommendations to others!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

david johnson said:


> This is a friendly site that spends more time on music than on political opinion.


Yes, that's it. And as a musical resource it's wonderful - a library of informed and enthusiastic opinion.
And I also enjoy that when a disagreement over such topics as politics does occur it quickly dissipates. Just sayin'...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I find this a great place to make egregious and embarrassing errors, so that I don't make so many of them in front of people "out there."


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> I find this a great place to make egregious and embarrassing errors, so that I don't make so many of them in front of people "out there."


And, in keeping with my sig, you are more apt to recognize them. The bliss associated with ignorance is often temporary.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

A little negativity here: people on TC don't always seem to know the difference between sounding smart and being eloquent about something that is merely an opinion, as opposed to being genuinely spot on/right and having something substantial to say. Meoww...

On the other hand, perhaps, my favorite thing over the years about TC has been the crazy users, like Dodecaplex, Myaskovsky2002 ect. I've gotten many a laugh. Some good bonding time too with other users when I was more deep into TC.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll combine two choices and say it's about discussing the music, but I've also met a lot of nice people too!
As to "other", it's also about having fun!!!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> A little negativity here: people on TC don't always seem to know the difference between sounding smart and being eloquent about something that is merely an opinion, as opposed to being genuinely spot on/right and having something substantial to say. Meoww...
> 
> On the other hand, perhaps, my favorite thing over the years about TC has been the crazy users, like Dodecaplex, Myaskovsky2002 ect. I've gotten many a laugh. Some good bonding time too with other users when I was more deep into TC.


Absolutely. I say, bring 'em back! :scold:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Other: the best thing about TC is that someone cares enough about classical music to create TC for all of us to enjoy. :tiphat:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I'll combine two choices and say it's about discussing the music, but I've also met a lot of nice people too!
> 
> Yes--at its finest--for me it's been all about our sharing with and learning from a wide and deep cross-section of very knowledgeable and passionate classical music lovers located around the world. That is, my fellow TC members, because of whom, I believe, I have gained many valuable insights into this music--and, as a result--become a "better" listener. :trp:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

This forum is unusual. I've been on other forums-cars, watches, etc; that were really cold.

It would be nice to have a big bash and meet all the nice TC folks!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

hpowders said:


> This forum is unusual. I've been on other forums-cars, watches, etc; that were really cold.
> 
> It would be nice to have a big bash and meet all the nice TC folks!


Your place or mine? :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

samurai said:


> Your place or mine? :lol:


Perhaps we can all go to Wimbledon together. Clotted cream with strawberries and a spot o' tea, maybe with a lil' bit o' luck.....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

samurai said:


> Absolutely. I say, bring 'em back! :scold:


Well, one or two dysfunctionals can certainly liven things up a bit...

but as I overheard in a sidewalk café,

Café patron 1: "They should get rid of all the weirdly neurotic and crazy people who hang out here."
Café patron 2: "Oh no, not all of them! Leave a few for the sake of the entertainment factor."


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Perhaps we can all go to Wimbledon together. Clotted cream with strawberries and a spot o' tea, maybe with a lil' bit o' luck.....


Sure! Who is paying for my ticket? :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You pay for mine. I'll pay for yours.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> You pay for mine. I'll pay for yours.


Where do you live? :devil:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Please tell us why you love it. If you don't, you can say so too.


Best (and wrost) thing: if you stay away for a couple of days, you have your problems figuring out what has happened in the meantime...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Where do you live? :devil:


USA. I prefer Business Class. Use your TC card for a discount.


----------

